# How To Post A Picture On The Forum (REVISED & UPDATED)



## pg tips

Firstly you need to upload your pictures to the Internet. The forum's server hasn't got the capacity to host members' images so you need a hosting space.

Your Internet Service Provider may give you hosting space or alternatively there are many free hosting sites such as Flickr, Imageshack, Photobucket and Picasa where you can load your images to their server.

The image below gives an example of how to find the image URL on Picasa, other free hosting sites have similar systems but you must investigate this yourself. There are also some good hints and videos later in this topic.










Copy the image URL and for beginners make sure it is in the form http://thisismyimage123.jpg

If it isn't it won't work with the following method (once you get the hang of it there are ways of posting an image with an embedded link but that's for you to figure out yourselves!)

If you are posting a new topic the full editing screen will be displayed, if your are replying to a topic press the "Reply to this Topic" button near the top of the page or if you are quoting a previous post press the "Quote" button at the bottom of the post you want to reply to and finally another option is to go to the bottom of the page where there is a Reply box the icons will be visible when you click on the box. For the full editor press the "More Reply Options" button.

Right, the next step!

You have already copied your image URL from your image hosting service(see above)

Next step is to press the icon indicated in the image below










A box will appear and you should then paste your image URL into this box as in the image below:










Click the "OK" button and your image should be placed into your editor

If you are having trouble with your browser and the box doesn't appear then don't worry there is an alternative. Press the icon circled in the image below to change the editing mode.










Paste your image URL into the editor and place the BBcode







at the start and the end of your image URL. Make sure there are no spaces between the code and the URL.

So it looks like this:










Then press the edit mode icon again and your image should appear in your editor.

IF POSSIBLE please keep pictures to a max size of 800 x 800 pixels


----------



## Roger the Dodger

For any one using Photobucket, when pasting in your direct link URL to the drop down box, (tree icon) remember to delete the 'http' that automatically appears highlighted in blue. The Photobucket URL already has 'http' at the beginning and if you don't delete the one in the box, you will effectively be putting in two 'http's, which will result in 'X posted image', and no pic.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Have just discovered a quicker and easier way to post pics from Photobucket! (this may be old hat to regulars, but it's new to me). When you've opened your album in Photobucket and put the cursor over the pic you want, select and copy the 4th URL choice (the one with IMG at each end) from the drop down box. In the forum, you can now just paste the URL straight in without using the tree icon. Just make sure the cursor's in the right place, or it can end up in the text. Apologies if someone else has already posted this, I haven't read all of them!


----------



## Chromejob

*You need to click the SHARE link on the image details page....*










*Click the BBcode option (NOT html), select the size of image you want to show,...*

*
*










*Copy all the text they give you, and paste it into the forum message editor...*










*
You don't need the second line, which is a Flickr attribution, unless you're proud of using Flickr and want show it off. *










For more images, click those image details pages, repeat. Post message on the forum, done.

Important note

Don't delete or change the image on your Flickr account, or the image tag, and the link to your image, will be invalid, leaving a nasty, ugly "not found" error on the forum. For sales forums, an annoyance. For other threads, really a PITA.

Mod, these images will remain static for long, long time if you want to add into initial post. They're not hosted on Flickr, but on my domain with a static URL.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Roger the Dodger said:


> So many new members are baffled as to how to post pics, that I have come up with a detailed guide for Photobucket...let me know if it's of any use....
> 
> *Roger the Dodgerâ€™s Concise Guide to Posting pics to and from Photobucket.*
> 
> The first thing to do is to upload your pics onto your computer, edit and store them. (My Documents, My Pictures etcâ€¦I also tend to put my pics on a flash drive, 1) so theyâ€™re safe, and 2) once thy're hosted, I can then delete from the hard drive to free up space).
> 
> Next go to Photobucket and open an account. The basic package is free and you will be able to store hundreds of pics there.
> 
> To upload a pic, go to your Photobucket album and click on the green upload bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new window with a large green bar that says â€˜Select Photos and Videosâ€™ opens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click the bar, and a drop down window appears in the top LH corner. Select the folder where your pics areâ€¦(My Docs, My Pics, flash drive, etc) and highlight the file/s you want, then click â€˜Openâ€™ in the bottom RH corner of the window. The pics will now upload. When done, click on â€˜Save and Continue to my Albumâ€™. The pics will be arranged into a grid.
> 
> When you want to post one, hover the cursor over the pic, and a drop down box appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L click on the fourth option (the one with IMG at the start) and it will say â€˜copiedâ€™
> 
> Now, return to your post. Itâ€™s easier to have two tabs open so you can switch between the two quickly, especially if you want to put in several pics (up to 5 per postâ€¦if you want to add more, youâ€™ll have to start a follow on post). Put your cursor under any text you have written and R click to bring up the paste option, then L click on paste. The image URL will be pasted directly under the text, complete with the IMG tags. Press â€˜Preview postâ€™, to check everything is OK, then â€˜Add replyâ€™ when youâ€™re happy with it.
> 
> Some tipsâ€¦
> 
> Keep your pics small (1 million pixels)â€¦they take up less storage space. Some cameras have a setting for email sized pics. You only need them bigger in size if youâ€™re going to enlarge them. Donâ€™t panic if your camera wonâ€™t take small pics, the forum software will re size them anyway.
> 
> By using the 4th URL choice with the IMG tags, you donâ€™t need to use the tree icon that you may have read about in other threads, which always seems to give people trouble.
> 
> If you have several different tastes in watches, or anything else for that matter, consider creating different albums from the outsetâ€¦you will have the option to do this. (eg Normal watches, divers watches, pocket watches etc) and store your pics in the respective album. I say this because if you create a new album at a later stage, and move existing pics into it they will be deleted from your previously posted threads.


As an addendum to the piece above, since the forum update, to access the 'preveiw post' option, click on 'more reply options' at the bottom right. This will allow you to see what your finished post will look like, and correct any spellings, punctuation, missed spaces, wrong pics etc. before finally posting.


----------



## bsa

Can you load photos from iPad

Cheers mark


----------



## tall_tim

bsa said:


> Can you load photos from iPad
> 
> Cheers mark


In case you didn't get an answer for this - photobucket for iPad/iPhone is excellent. Really easy to get the IMG codes from and switch apps to paste on here.


----------



## pkryder

Posting pictures seems to be a real problem for a lot of people despite all the help offered already. I found a really easy to use service that you don't need to register for hopefully someone will find it useful

*How to Upload an Image to the Web*

1) Go here: http://postimage.org/

2) Click "Choose Files"

3) Browse your PC and select an image

4) Tick "Family safe" (I hope it is )

5) Click "Upload It!"

6) Wait a few seconds

7) Click "copy to clipboard" next to "Direct Link"

*How to Insert the Image to a Post*










1) Click the icon highlighted in the image above

2) A window pops up press the Ctrl + V keys on your keyboard to paste the link

3) Click OK

Done


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Guys...lots of folk seem to be having trouble with the new Photobucket, so here's how I do it, presented in a couple of short videos.....easier than trying to explain it in a long post. Hope they help a bit. I would encourage feedback on these to see if they can be improved. Click the full screen option (Bottom R of the frame) They appear fuzzy at first, but the HD kicks in after a few seconds. The split screen thing only works if you are using Windows 7. If you're using an older version, reduce your pages using the 'restore down' icon at the top R of the page (the overlapping squares) and place side by side.Thanks for watching.


----------



## JoT

I have revised and updated the topic, taken out all the test photo posts and done some more up-to-date instructions.

Also I have left in information on various image hosting services including Roger's excellent videos.


----------



## mcb2007

bsa said:


> Can you load photos from iPad
> 
> Cheers mark


You can use tapatalk it's easy on i-pad


----------



## JoT

Some useful information about Internet Explorer's compatibility mode



Caller v1 said:


> Test quote
> 
> 
> 
> Hello always watching.
> 
> Right, finally got my brain into gear. Everything works fine in Chrome, but that reminded me of IE's compatibility function. It's often the norm that this option appears in the address bar when needed and you click on it and everything's fine. But when that option doesn't appear, go to tools (the cog top right of screen), click on it then scroll down to 'compatibility view settings', when you click on that a new window appears that basically asks if you want to add the forum to 'compatibility view', do so, after which I would imagine you would be able to attach photos okay (but I'm no expert and you've probably tried all this, if so I apologise)?
Click to expand...


----------



## Doxa

Hi,

If the mods feel this is of little use then please delete/change.

To post a picture from photobucket I do the following - given that I have an image on photobucket that I wish to post on this forum.

Reply to topic section on the watch forum.

I type the code for posting an image which is [imgÂ£] image url/address [/imgÂ£] - remove pound signs (Â£)










This picture shows the switch/button on the "reply to topic section" that I press before posting. This is the "toggle editing mode" option button.

In a second window of my computer I have photobucket open.










I copy the text (url/address) from this open window of photobucket and paste the copied text (url/address) onto my reply in the window I have open for the watch forum.

Paste the copied text between the [imgÂ£] you typed earlier. Remove pound sign (Â£)










You can now click post on the reply to this topic section of the watch forum.

Your image should now be visible.


----------



## Always"watching"

A photo question again - from me, I know, but please don't "switch off and tune out."

I was hoping to get some person-to-person help from a computer person but it turns out that because I am the disabled party and not the carer, this help is not available to me, and the organisation Care for the Carers is very strict about this. Unfortunately, I am once again on my own on the question of posting photographs and find it very difficult to get my head around what is involved, even with all the help provided by the Watch Forum. In fact, my carer Kristina is not au fait with posting pictures online and she only uses Adobe Photoshop for her own art work. Also, she is so busy with looking after me and keeping her own art business afloat, that it is not fair to keep pestering her if I need help with digital photography and creating files/folders, etc. I am still working on the photography angle myself, and have so far managed to post one successful picture on the Forum.

My question is this. Would it not be possible for the Watch Forum to have a hosting space for photographs from members which could then be posted onto their topics, rather than having to go through hosting sites like Photobucket and Flickr? Is it a question of limited webspace or funding? I for one would certainly make a contribution towards creating an easy way of putting photographs into my topics and other posts.

I just throw this out as a suggestion - I do not have any wisdom about this use of the internet - and would appreciate any helpful replies from members. Thanks


----------



## Wolf

> A photo question again - from me, I know, but please don't "switch off and tune out."
> 
> I was hoping to get some person-to-person help from a computer person but it turns out that because I am the disabled party and not the carer, this help is not available to me, and the organisation Care for the Carers is very strict about this. Unfortunately, I am once again on my own on the question of posting photographs and find it very difficult to get my head around what is involved, even with all the help provided by the Watch Forum. In fact, my carer Kristina is not au fait with posting pictures online and she only uses Adobe Photoshop for her own art work. Also, she is so busy with looking after me and keeping her own art business afloat, that it is not fair to keep pestering her if I need help with digital photography and creating files/folders, etc. I am still working on the photography angle myself, and have so far managed to post one successful picture on the Forum.
> 
> My question is this. Would it not be possible for the Watch Forum to have a hosting space for photographs from members which could then be posted onto their topics, rather than having to go through hosting sites like Photobucket and Flickr? Is it a question of limited webspace or funding? I for one would certainly make a contribution towards creating an easy way of putting photographs into my topics and other posts.
> 
> I just throw this out as a suggestion - I do not have any wisdom about this use of the internet - and would appreciate any helpful replies from members. Thanks


Hi... It's the same with any forum you post on... I personally use photobucket, it's very simple and perfectly intuitive. I have taken plenty of photos and uploaded them and have never had an issue with storage levels...

You write very well considered posts on interesting topics, referencing interesting watches. Being a particularly 'visual' person pictures (as they say) can paint a 1000 words

You've clearly got the knack of posting  and it would be great to to see you unleash on piccies too 

Ben


----------



## PhilM

Sorry it's just not possible to host members photos via the forum.


----------



## Always"watching"

Dear Ben (Wolf)

Thanks so much for the complimentary remarks. I think if you go to my latest topic on Beverly Hills Polo Club watches, you will find that I am beginning to master the art of posting photos. It still takes me time and effort and I know am a b it of a computer-dunce. However, progress is being made.

Also to JoT whose reply above I missed. Thanks for the information about using the cog symbol. I did not know about this and it could come in handy. I am finally getting the hang of posting some useful pics on my posts, and much of that is down to the effort you and some other members have gone to in explaining the different processes one can use. Many thanks.


----------



## Rekhmire

How do you post videos from Youtube on here?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Rekhmire said:


> How do you post videos from Youtube on here?


Go to You Tube, and copy the URL in the bar at the top of the You Tube page. Then come back here and paste it in. 9 times out of ten the (media)URL(/media) tags (change the normal brackets for square ones....I've only put normal ones in so the code will show) will be added automatically, but every now and then they won't and you will just have to leave the URL as a link. If the media tags are added for you, the vid won't actually show until you either preview, or post the thread.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Roger the Dodger said:


> Rekhmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you post videos from Youtube on here?
> 
> 
> 
> Go to You Tube, and copy the URL in the bar at the top of the You Tube page. Then come back here and paste it in. 9 times out of ten the (media)URL(/media) tags (change the normal brackets for square ones....I've only put normal ones in so the code will show) will be added automatically, but every now and then they won't and you will just have to leave the URL as a link. If the media tags are added for you, the vid won't actually show until you either preview, or post the thread.
Click to expand...

Actually, you copy the URL from the top of the page....NOT the You Tube search bar. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## hilly10

I cannot upload any photos at all. If I go to any other forum all is working fine. I am uploading from Photo bucket and I am doing it correctly as I have just uploaded to a couple of outer forums, so I know its not a problem my end


----------



## Roger the Dodger

hilly10 said:


> I cannot upload any photos at all. If I go to any other forum all is working fine. I am uploading from Photo bucket and I am doing it correctly as I have just uploaded to a couple of outer forums, so I know its not a problem my end


In PB, when you touch the cog icon in the top R of your selected pic, and then click 'Get links', try copying the IMG code...the last one....and pasting it directly into your RLT post...it's what I do all the time, and it always works. When you first copy it in, it will appear as a line of code. It will only appear as a pic when ypu post it. If you want to see the effect before you post it, click on the 'More reply options' button at the bottom R of the page, and you will see a preview of your post before you post it. If you need to make alterations, now is the time to do it. Have a look at this You tube vid I made which explains the process in detail....click the full screen option (in the bottom R) to see clearly.


----------



## no8yogi

right Flickr has got rid of BBCode?! I am left with HTML and Embed how do I post pictures now? (other than switching to photobucket!)


----------



## no8yogi

Photo bucket test


----------



## Robin S

Well I've had it with Photobucket. Their ads are too invasive and ad service provider insecure. Not for the first time, today it's tried to update a fake flashplayer as I am scrolling through album pages with a payload that my virus scanner has had to intervene. Anyone else had this?

What recommendations from the other similar providers please?


----------



## artistmike

I tend to use use Flickr these days... I still think hosting on your own domain is probably the safest ways....


----------



## boiler0780

I've managed to post a couple of pictures!! but if you click on my picture you are then taken to my photobucket account!! how do i stop that happening?? please

ATB

John


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Robin S said:


> Well I've had it with Photobucket. Their ads are too invasive and ad service provider insecure. Not for the first time, today it's tried to update a fake flashplayer as I am scrolling through album pages with a payload that my virus scanner has had to intervene. Anyone else had this?
> 
> What recommendations from the other similar providers please?


I use a free app called 'Ad Blocker Plus' which you can download for free. Once installed, it sits up on the top RH corner of your toolbar and basically blocks any ads that try to appear. Since I installed it a coupleof years ago, I've never had any ads appear on PB or any other site.


----------



## mexico75

Robin S said:


> Well I've had it with Photobucket. Their ads are too invasive and ad service provider insecure. Not for the first time, today it's tried to update a fake flashplayer as I am scrolling through album pages with a payload that my virus scanner has had to intervene. Anyone else had this?
> 
> What recommendations from the other similar providers please?


Photobucket also murders the quality of your pictures by using seriously outdated compression software, I posted a comparison between Flickr and photobucket on here somewhere, but I can't remember which thread and I can't search my posts because I'm new.


----------



## no8yogi

Been a while lots of apps updating just testing to see if this still works the same way


----------



## no8yogi

Winner happy days


----------



## Chromejob

I've started using Imgur lately, good little service.

Someone mentioned "Tapatalk is easy," by default Tapatalk is hosting the images themselves. The iOS app will let you use Imgur for hosting instead of Tapatalk, all you need is an account. The Tapatalk app then uploads your pic to Imgur, and pastes the correct IMG tag into the forum.


----------



## Oxcitizen

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/jg0igmobhyrsaht/Seiko 6139.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Roy

Oxcitizen said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/jg0igmobhyrsaht/Seiko 6139.jpg?dl=0


This link is no good. It starts with https and your drop box images are password protected I believe. You need direct image links that are accessible on the Internet publicly not protected in any way. At least I think that's what it is.


----------



## Oxcitizen

Does anyone use Dropbox to upload pictures. I have used it in the past but can't seem to get it to work now, see the above post. Any advice welcome. Thanks


----------



## Oxcitizen

Roy said:


> Oxcitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/jg0igmobhyrsaht/Seiko 6139.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> This link is no good. It starts with https and your drop box images are password protected I believe. You need direct image links that are accessible on the Internet publicly not protected in any way. At least I think that's what it is.
Click to expand...

I think the part of the link 'dropboxusercontent' is supposed to get round that. I looked back at some post I made in the past, which worked and they followed the same link structure. Will have to do some more searching on Web. Thanks


----------



## Roy

Oxcitizen said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxcitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/jg0igmobhyrsaht/Seiko 6139.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> This link is no good. It starts with https and your drop box images are password protected I believe. You need direct image links that are accessible on the Internet publicly not protected in any way. At least I think that's what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the part of the link 'dropboxusercontent' is supposed to get round that. I looked back at some post I made in the past, which worked and they followed the same link structure. Will have to do some more searching on Web. Thanks
Click to expand...

Try just copying and pasting the actual image not the link, it may or may not work, I don't use Dropbox.


----------



## William_Wilson

How do you post a sculpture on the forum?

I can't help myself.









Later,

William


----------



## Technium

Just wondering if theres another update to this, people seem to easily post pics of their "daily watch" thread and just wondering if theres a simple way of doing it straight from the iphone rather than taking a pic and then uploading to a pic hosting site and then copying link into the thread.

thanks in advance.

Colin


----------



## Roy

Technium said:


> Just wondering if theres another update to this, people seem to easily post pics of their "daily watch" thread and just wondering if theres a simple way of doing it straight from the iphone rather than taking a pic and then uploading to a pic hosting site and then copying link into the thread.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> Colin


It has to be hosted somewhere on the internet before posting unless you wish to use the forums gallery feature, let me know if you do and I'll open it up for you. I would be interested to know if the gallery upload works from the Iphone, can any users confirm this?


----------



## Draygo

Roy said:


> Technium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if theres another update to this, people seem to easily post pics of their "daily watch" thread and just wondering if theres a simple way of doing it straight from the iphone rather than taking a pic and then uploading to a pic hosting site and then copying link into the thread.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> Colin
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be hosted somewhere on the internet before posting unless you wish to use the forums gallery feature, let me know if you do and I'll open it up for you. I would be interested to know if the gallery upload works from the Iphone, can any users confirm this?
Click to expand...

Roy - it nearly works! The only issue is that, despite naming the images, they show up in the selection list as image.jpg with no thumbnail - so it's a bit of a gamble :wink:


----------



## Roy

Thank you Draygo :thumbsup:


----------



## Technium

Thanks guys, I understand the reason about not hosting the pics but just wondered if theres an easier way of uploading the pics straight from photos on the phone, if theres no apps then do everyone just use photobucket or something?


----------



## Caller.

Test! To be checked in 24 hours!!!


----------



## Caller.

Right, another test. The above photo or blank space was posted in the forum using edge as my browser. I can view it in chrome but not in Edge. Will now post the same photo using Chrome as my browser (my photos are stored on google). Will then check tomorrow if photo is still up when browsing with Edge!


----------



## Caller.

Ah well, that didn't work. Fed up now.


----------



## Caller.

Now, that's strange. The above photo didn't show using my tablet earlier - windows 8.1 - so I thought that put into question my edge theory, but now I'm back on my main laptop, it's there and on Edge! :wacko:


----------



## DJH584

Just tried this thread in IE11 and Edge - still a no go.

I recall a comment you made in another thread about having "you only view online in Picassa." Did you change that setting to public?

David


----------



## Caller.

I didn't want to do that and oddly, the 2nd photo above is still up for me and I'm using Edge! I think if I change the picasa setting and I can't even work out how to do that, it makes the stuff viewable to all and sundry and I don't want that and all photos I posted pre-Edge are still up on this forum and elsewhere, so I don't think that's the issue. I did drop a line to google but they never reply and I'm not sure it's something they have the power to fix? What I've learnt about Edge is that it's still being developed, every now and again I try and do something I can't and that's what it basically tells me. Whilst writing this I checked the photos in IE11 and they both appear so I'm really confused!


----------



## AVFC

pkryder said:


> pkryder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posting pictures seems to be a real problem for a lot of people despite all the help offered already. I found a really easy to use service that you don't need to register for hopefully someone will find it useful
> 
> *How to Upload an Image to the Web*
> 
> 1) Go here: http://postimage.org/
> 
> 2) Click "Choose Files"
> 
> 3) Browse your PC and select an image
> 
> 4) Tick "Family safe" (I hope it is )
> 
> 5) Click "Upload It!"
> 
> 6) Wait a few seconds
> 
> 7) Click "copy to clipboard" next to "Direct Link"
> 
> *How to Insert the Image to a Post*
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Click the icon highlighted in the image above
> 
> 2) A window pops up press the Ctrl + V keys on your keyboard to paste the link
> 
> 3) Click OK
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying most of the day to get this right but again it's beat me I'm now certain that I'm bloody useless at this kind of thing.
> 
> Posting pictures seems to be a real problem for a lot of people despite all the help offered already. I found a really easy to use service that you don't need to register for hopefully someone will find it useful
> 
> *How to Upload an Image to the Web*
> 
> 1) Go here: http://postimage.org/
> 
> 2) Click "Choose Files"
> 
> 3) Browse your PC and select an image
> 
> 4) Tick "Family safe" (I hope it is )
> 
> 5) Click "Upload It!"
> 
> 6) Wait a few seconds
> 
> 7) Click "copy to clipboard" next to "Direct Link"
> 
> *How to Insert the Image to a Post*
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Click the icon highlighted in the image above
> 
> 2) A window pops up press the Ctrl + V keys on your keyboard to paste the link
> 
> 3) Click OK
> 
> Done
Click to expand...

I've been trying most of the day to get this right but again it's beat me I'm now certain that I'm bloody useless at this kind of thing.


----------



## tom

Totally confused, just how do you cut and paste in picasa?


----------



## tom

:toot:


----------



## SBryantgb

tom said:


> Totally confused, just how do you cut and paste in picasa?


 Not sure if you have figured this out yet so....

I am assuming your Picas looks like this.










If so if you do a right mouse click anywhere on the image you get the option to copy.

You can then open up a new thread here on the forum and again right click anywhere within the new thread and you get the option to paste.










You can then save your post/thread. If you get a message bar across the bottom of the images asking if you want to remove the formatting from the image select No or simply ignore it.

Now you can submit the post


----------



## tom

https://picasaweb.google.com/100337630621818430886/Heuer?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## tom

got it at last


----------



## RWP

Hmmmmm........I think I just entered a steep learning curve!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lou61

Devon Woodland by se27139, on Flickr


----------



## RWP

OK Lou61 I am officially jealous ( and utterly baffled as to how you move cursors or right click on an I Pad). Well done.


----------



## RWP

137843580







580

Nuts


----------



## Krispy

Spot the irony...


----------



## RWP




----------



## DJH584

Test










And nope that didn't work.

RWP seems flickr is causing you major problems.


----------



## Roy

RWP just press enter after posting the link, see above.


----------



## RWP

Thanks Roy. For I pad users copy url from Flickr or whatever. Open post box, ignore insert other media , paste link and immediately press return key.

Thanks to all for the help, special mention for Roy and SGB.


----------



## xellos99

photo testhttp://[URL][IMG]http://media5000.dropshots.com/photos/1317862/20151222/112143.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## xellos99

image test 2. got to get the hang of this


----------



## ShaneR

I am really struggling to get pictures up from Flikr. Sorry about this

Untitled by shane roadnight, on Flickr


----------



## lewjamben

Ignore.


----------



## KevG

Trying U Tube






Guess that works then


----------



## deano1956

trying

http://s10.postimg.org/l80srhr1l/IMG_20160129_095607_1.jpg


----------



## JMR

Test


----------



## Lazarus

https://goo.gl/photos/U5pVuWdETFbXXLdv7


----------



## williamsat

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v661/williamsat/wal1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Roy

williamsat said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v661/williamsat/wal1.jpg[/IMG]


 Select direct link from Photoshop and just paste it here :


----------



## williamsat




----------



## Roy

View attachment 9833


----------



## frogspawn

http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo131/scuderiablkhole/DSC_0436_zpste24lezp.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## JimboJames1972

Testing...








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/qRL341[/img]

J


----------



## deckhanddave

Hi all

I am a very very 'noob' to this forum. I was going to do an intro first but whilst trawling the forum I discovered this sticky about posting pictures. One of the reasons I joined is that I have kind of got 'sucked' into the area of vintage and obscure watches. Whilst at auctions buying jewellery and coins, I noticed quite a lot of watches being sold. Some of these I found interesting and have bought. Recently I added several vintage watches, a Bulova Accutron, Ladies 1974 Girard-Perregaux quartz watch. Tissot Seastar and finally an unmarked digital watch. It's this unmarked watch that I am hoping you folks on here might be able to assist me in identifying. To that end, I took some pictures and created a file on Google photos that people should be able to see using the following link, https://photos.app.goo.gl/jgDufWMtmKMG4PYH9 I wonder if anyone reading this would like to take a look and then let me know on here if they can access the album ok and if so, do they think the pictures are any good? Any assistance and opinions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks to all who take the time to read this and for any help they offer.


----------



## Chromejob

Yes, the album comes up okay.


----------

